# Reliability Of Audi A6 2006 3.2L



## clvnng (Apr 16, 2007)

im trying to help my dad out here
we found a audi a6 2006 3.2L for a pretty good deal
the car looks VERY good. no chips because from arizona. mileage about 19,000km. very very well kept
it all looks good and drives well..... our only problem is reliability
how will this car run 4-5 years down the road???

i've herd from people who had there audi's for a while like 2000's and 2001's. that fixing this thing is a bitch. main problem is leaking gasket. and i've herd possible electronic problems
but this was a while ago...... wonder if things have changed with audi. 
this car is still under warrenty with 2 years left. 
if there are problems that come up what could they be????
thanks guys


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Reliability Of Audi A6 2006 3.2L (clvnng)*

3.2's are overall pretty good. 1st year glitches were mostly on 2005's.
3.2 will be lower maintenace than the older 2.7 Turbo.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Reliability Of Audi A6 2006 3.2L (clvnng)*

Wish I could help you, but I'm not yet collecting data on this model because too few owners are signed up to participate in my research.
I have dozens of owners of the latest Jetta and Passat participating, and based on the results I'm seeing VWAG's reliability appears to have turned a corner.


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Reliability Of Audi A6 2006 3.2L (clvnng)*

my mom's 3.2 a6 will be 2 years old in a couple weeks.
problem free so far.


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Reliability Of Audi A6 2006 3.2L (clvnng)*

No problems on mine. One year old as of a few days ago, with a shade over 15K miles.


----------

